# مناقشه مفتوحه عن الــ VAV Systems أرجوا مشاركة الجميع لتعم الفائده



## المهندس كريم كرم (20 أبريل 2012)

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
*
*نظراً لأهمية الـ VAV Systems العملية وانتشاره فى سوق العمل وددت أن أطرحه محلاً للحوار حتى تعم الفائده
*
*فرجاء *:

أن لا يبخل ذوعلم بعلمه ولا يستحى الأخر من السؤال

وإن أخطأت فى شئ فأرجوا تصحيحه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (20 أبريل 2012)

*
نبدأ بسم الله ..
* 
*نظام الـ **VAV **هو نظام بسيط من أنظمة الـ **HVAC * *وأساس اعتماده على ثبات درجة الحراره **supply air temperature**والتحكم فى معدل 

سريان الهواء ويتم ذلك عن طريق **VAV box** وسيتم شرحه باستفاضه بإذن الله ..*


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (20 أبريل 2012)

ويستخدم ذلك النظام بتوسع فى الوحدات المقسمه لـ zones وبالاخص فى المبانى الكبيره وذلك لسهولة تحكمه فى معدل سريان الهواء بطريقه منفصله

وهنا شرح مبسط للــ VAV System باور بوينت ..
http://www.mediafire.com/?s2p10at11bgcfio

صور 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2tlbnnczf6q2581

وهذا الرابط لكتاب يوضح مميزات النظام 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t2t1pbpco0qqpje

ملف للــ VAV box
tp://www.mediafire.com/download.php?t2t1pbpco0qqpje

برنامج
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?8v3234ptj1jlda8


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (20 أبريل 2012)

*
​**منتظر المشاركات *​


----------



## دبوسه (20 أبريل 2012)

تشكرات تشكرات مجهود جبار وننتظر المزيد عن هذا النظام


----------



## drmady (20 أبريل 2012)

بجد تسلم يابشمهندس كريم كرم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (20 أبريل 2012)

* هذا من بعض ما عندكم .... أنا لسه مبتدئ*


----------



## mahmoud N (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## Omani-Engineer (20 أبريل 2012)

عادة ما يستخدم هذا السستم في المشاريع المرتبطة بوزارت الصحية ... مثل المستشفيات المراكز الصحية ... وذلك للحصول على كمية ثابته للهواء لغرف العمليات وايضا القدرة على التحكم السهل في زيادة وتقليل البرودة ... ولي عودة باذن الله 

خالص التقدير 
المهندس فيصل الفرعي - سلطنة عمان


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (20 أبريل 2012)

Omani-Engineer قال:


> عادة ما يستخدم هذا السستم في المشاريع المرتبطة بوزارت الصحية ... مثل المستشفيات المراكز الصحية ... وذلك للحصول على كمية ثابته للهواء لغرف العمليات وايضا القدرة على التحكم السهل في زيادة وتقليل البرودة ... ولي عودة باذن الله
> 
> خالص التقدير
> المهندس فيصل الفرعي - سلطنة عمان



جزاك الله خيرا /مهندس فيصل 

لكن لعل الامر اختلط عليك بين الـ VAV و CAV فذلك الذى ذكرته هو الـ constant air volume 
حيث انه يعطى مقدار ثابت من الهواء مع التغيير فى درجة الحراره على حسب الحاجه .. مع العلم أن النظامان من نوع All Air System ... 

وسبب عدم استعمال الـ VAV System فى المستشفيات وغرف العمليات هو أنه قد يرجع جزء من الهواء الى نفس الغرفه وطبعا يكون محملاً بالميكروبات الغير مرغوب فيها ..



معلومات مهمه عن نظام الـ CAV 
http://www.pages.drexel.edu/~ank24/AE390/a5/interest.htm

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?986dcgqgo6cd1tb

معلومات عن الــ All Air System 
http://www.mediafire.com/?h2m3hine53xeimz

والله ولى التوفيق .


----------



## عبد الله سعد (21 أبريل 2012)

Variable Air Volume (VAV) System:
The VAV air-conditioning system changes the quantity of air supplied to the space in
response to changes in loads. The variable airflow volume is achieved by VAV terminal
boxes. The boxes have a modulating damper that throttles in response to the thermostat
setting. When the indoor temperature conditions vary from the set point, the VAV box
damper responds by restricting or increasing the supply air volume to the space.
The supply air fans shall have their air flow rates controlled by a variable frequency drive
which gets signal from the duct static pressure sensor(s). Airflow reduction brings about
a corresponding reduction in fan horsepower and therefore the VAV systems are
considered much more energy efficient.
VAV systems are typically used in multi-zone application having different cooling
requirements throughout its occupied area. The comfort conditions are maintained by
using independent setback thermostats thereby providing the opportunity to control
comfort levels in each zone.


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2012)

المهندس كريم كرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا /مهندس فيصل
> 
> لكن لعل الامر اختلط عليك بين الـ VAV و CAV فذلك الذى ذكرته هو الـ constant air volume
> حيث انه يعطى مقدار ثابت من الهواء مع التغيير فى درجة الحراره على حسب الحاجه .. مع العلم أن النظامان من نوع All Air System ...
> ...



لى عوده مهمه بالنسبه لهذه المعلومه ان شاء الله


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أبريل 2012)

و هذا نوع جديد من الـ VAV عل شكل دفيوزر 2*1 لكل غرفة يتم تركيب واحد او اكثر

http://www.acutherm.com/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwiU5WgqmQY

http://www.acutherm.com/Videos/embedvid.php


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (21 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> لى عوده مهمه بالنسبه لهذه المعلومه ان شاء الله




*ننتظر حضرتك بشده مهندس/zanitty
*


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (21 أبريل 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> Variable Air Volume (VAV) System:
> The VAV air-conditioning system changes the quantity of air supplied to the space in
> response to changes in loads. The variable airflow volume is achieved by VAV terminal
> boxes. The boxes have a modulating damper that throttles in response to the thermostat
> ...



بارك الله فيك ... ننتظر مزيدا من المشاركه


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (21 أبريل 2012)

mohamed mech قال:


> و هذا نوع جديد من الـ vav عل شكل دفيوزر 2*1 لكل غرفة يتم تركيب واحد او اكثر
> 
> http://www.acutherm.com/
> 
> ...




ما شاء الله الفيديوهات بجد تبهر .... والله انا كنت مستمتع جدا وانا اشاهدها

*لكن هل يطبق فى مصر الان .. انا مشروع تخرجى هيكون على نظام vav لو كده ممكن اعرضه .. *


----------



## حسن ابوشناف (21 أبريل 2012)

_*بارك الله فيكم

*_


----------



## nofal (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (22 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم ..

**جايب معايا النهارده كتاب من شركة trane مالوش حل ... شرح مبسط وموضح بالصور
**
*من رأى الكتاب ده كان لازم يكون البدايه ..

http://www.mediafire.com/?22dixbsgxm6fe4v


----------



## mohamed mech (22 أبريل 2012)

يمكنك تطبيقه فى المشروع بعد أخذ موافقة الدكتور المشرف
و يمكن للشركة مساعدتك فقط ارسل لها الرسومات و إطلب منهم دراسة المشروع


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (22 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله فيك مهندس/*amed mech​


----------



## وائل البرعى (23 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجعله فى ميزات حسناتكم


----------



## Muhamed Elgazzar (23 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااا لك !


----------



## الاسطورةA.F (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حمودي عموري (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ,بارك الله فيك اخي الفايلات مضمونها جمبل جدا والمعلومات فيها وافية ومفيدة جدا .
لكن احب ان اوضح مفهوم نظام VAV باللغة العربية حتى توتضح الفكرة لكل الاعضاء والزوار وخاصتا ذوي الخبرة المحدودة , لان الاساس في نظام التبريد والتكيف هوه فهم الالية التي يعمل بها النظام .
نظام VAV من الانظمة الجيدة التي يعمل بها في الكثير من المشاريع وخاصتا التي تتضمن المكاتب والمدارس والجامعات وايضا الفلل الفاخرة وغرف الادارة للمولات (management area ) لما يحتويه هذا النظام من فائدة كبير في التحكم في احمال التبريد للزونات بشكل منفرد و مستقل لكل زون وكذلك لتقيل من استهلاك الطاقة عن طريق التحكم بسرعة المروحة عن طريق VFD 
VAV يعني حجم الهواء المتغير ,حيث يتم التحكم بتغير الاحمال الحرارية للحيز عن طريق تغيير حجم الهواء المتدفق للحيز مع ثبات درجة حرارة الهواء اي التحكم بتغير درجة حرارة الحيز ( حمل كامل او اقل ) حسب المطلوب عن طريق التحكم بتغيير تدفق الهواء ,هذا هوة الفرق بين هذا مع نضام CV variable temperature الذي يكون فيه حجم الهواء ثابت ودرجة حرارة الهواء المجهز للحيز متغيرة .
ألية عمل النظام .
لوكان لدينا وحدة مناولة تخدم ثلاث زونات (1و2و3) ففي الانظمة العادية هناك ثرموستات واحدة تتحكم بدرجة الحرارة اي لجميع الزونات لكن هذا النظام يعطي امكانية لكل زون ان يتحكم بدرجة الحرارة وذلك عن طريق استخدام صناديق ال VAV لكل زون وهوة عبارة عن شيت معدني على هيئة صندوق يحوي على (damper) دوار اي قابل للفتح والغلق عن طريق ( controller) متصل بثرموستات موجودة في الحيز ,فلو فرضنا ان وحدة المناولة تعطي 1650 cfm اي لكل زون 550 cfm ودرجة حرارة التصميم (space) 75F ودرجة حرارة الهواء المجهز للحيز عندة حمل كامل 12 MBHلكل زون هوة 55F اي ان الحمل الحراري الكلي لوحدة المناولة 36MBH ,اي المروحة تعمل بحمل كامل للزونات الثلاث ,فاذا ارد الشخص في زون 
(1 )ان يقلل درجة حرارة الزون مع بقاء باقي الوزنات (2و3) بحمل كامل ( يعني الجو بارد في الزون 1 ويراد تقلل كمية التبريد ) ويتم ذلك عن طريق الثرموستات الموجودة في الغرقة والمتصلة مع controller للدمبر في الصندوف بحيث يكون الحمل 6 MBHاي نصف الحمل الكلي للزون رقم واحد ,هناك سيقوم controller بستلام الايعاز وغلق الدمبر جزئيا وبالتالي سوف يقل تدفق الهواء بحيت يعطي حمل للزون 6 MBH ويتم حساب كمية CFM المطلوبة لتوليد الحمل الجديد عن طريق المعادلة التالية 
Air flow rate (CFM)=(Qs MBH)/1.85*Di(D space F –D supply F)
يكون الجواب 324 CFM اي هذه كمية الهواء المطلوب تدفقها للحيز رقم (1) عندما يكون الحمل 6 MB
هنا نستنتج ان تغير كمية تدفق الهواء يؤثر بشكل كبير على حمل الحيز.
لكن الهواء المجهز للحيز (1) هوة 550 واصبح الان 324 اي الفرق هوة 226 cfm اين ذهبت وكيف تم التحكم بسرعة المروحة ؟ 
انشاء الله سأكمل الشرح لاحقا 
ارجوا ان يكون الشرح مبسط وواضح واتمنى من الاخوة اي استفسار او تصحيح 
مع التقدير ووفقكم الله


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

حمودي عموري قال:


> السلام عليكم ,بارك الله فيك اخي الفايلات مضمونها جمبل جدا والمعلومات فيها وافية ومفيدة جدا .
> لكن احب ان اوضح مفهوم نظام VAV باللغة العربية حتى توتضح الفكرة لكل الاعضاء والزوار وخاصتا ذوي الخبرة المحدودة , لان الاساس في نظام التبريد والتكيف هوه فهم الالية التي يعمل بها النظام .
> نظام VAV من الانظمة الجيدة التي يعمل بها في الكثير من المشاريع وخاصتا التي تتضمن المكاتب والمدارس والجامعات وايضا الفلل الفاخرة وغرف الادارة للمولات (management area ) لما يحتويه هذا النظام من فائدة كبير في التحكم في احمال التبريد للزونات بشكل منفرد و مستقل لكل زون وكذلك لتقيل من استهلاك الطاقة عن طريق التحكم بسرعة المروحة عن طريق VFD
> VAV يعني حجم الهواء المتغير ,حيث يتم التحكم بتغير الاحمال الحرارية للحيز عن طريق تغيير حجم الهواء المتدفق للحيز مع ثبات درجة حرارة الهواء اي التحكم بتغير درجة حرارة الحيز ( حمل كامل او اقل ) حسب المطلوب عن طريق التحكم بتغيير تدفق الهواء ,هذا هوة الفرق بين هذا مع نضام CV variable temperature الذي يكون فيه حجم الهواء ثابت ودرجة حرارة الهواء المجهز للحيز متغيرة .
> ...



كلام جميل جدا و لى تعليق واحد فقط و لكن ساقوم بتاجيله جتى تستكمل شرحك فاسلوبك ما شاء الله جدا ممتاذ

كما ارجو توضيح معنى الرموز التى تستخدمها فى المعادلات للتيسير على الجميع


----------



## amm3ar (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم سؤال لاخواني الاعزاء هل ينفع او يصح تركيب vav على رايزر الدكت مباشرة أرجو منكم الاجابة وأيضا طريقة التركيب


----------



## حمودي عموري (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
شكرا اخ زناتي على المشاركة واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع 
ذكرت ان زون (1) يحتاج الى 324 cfm بحمل 6 MBH وان الفرق بين الحمل الكامل 12MBH والحمل الجديد هوة 226 ,السؤال هنا اين ذهبت هذه الكمية من تدفق الهواء وكيف يكون التحكم بالمروحة ,قبل ان نتطرق لهذا الموضوع توجد ملاحظة مهمة او يتبادر لذهن القارئ سؤال هوة كيف تتحكم الثرموستات بغلق الدمبر جزئيا ؟؟؟ هنا يجب ان نعود بعض الشيئ الى النظام العادي CV variable temp. لان المبداء يكون تقريبا واحد ,فعندما تكون كمية الهواء ثابتة ودرجة حرارة الهواء المجهز للحيز متغيرة ( درجة الهواء الجافة المجهز للحيز هوه الهواء البارد الذي يجب ان يتناسب مع الحمل الكلي للحيز ليعطيى درجة حرارة الحيز المطلوبة حسب التصميم ) يعني لو قلنا درجة حرارة الحيز F 75 لحمل كامل قدره 40000BTU/hr وان كمية الهواء الكلي المتدفق للحيز يكون (1840) cfm(دائما المصمم عند تهيئة التصميم ياخذ بالاعتبار حمل كامل اي حمل حيز +حمل هواء التهوية )
هنا عندما يقل حمل التبريد الى 20000btu/hr حسب الطلب عن طريق تعديل الثرموستات SPACE POINT ( حسب طلب الناس الموجودين بالحيز ) الجو بارد بالغرفة والاخوان مرضى يريدون يفللوا التبريد ,مع بقاء معدل تدفق الهواء ثابت اي 1850 CFM فان درجة حرراة الهواء الجافة المجهزة للحيز الجديدة التي يجب ان تتناسب مع الحمل الجديد20000BTU/HR تحسب من المعادلة التالية 
Air flow rate (cfm)=qs/1.085*(di-do)
ومثل مقال الاخ زناتي فان ........
qs=الحرارة المحسوسة للحيز btu/hr
di= درجة حرارة الهواء الجافة للحيز والتي فرضناها 75F حسب التصميم
do= درجة الحرارة الجافة المجهزة للحيز والمراد معرفتها اي مجهولة 
1.085=ثابت 
هنا كل المجاهيل معلومة فنستطيع ان نعرف do بسهولة والتي تكون 65F ل(part load ) اي زدادت من 55 الى 65 F هنا الثرموستات متصلة مع الكويل اي مع (actuator) الموجود فوق ال 2 way valve او 3 way valve ارسلت ايعاز والايعاز يكلة يافالف انسد او انغلق بشكل جزئي بحيت تعطيني كمية تدفق للمياه داخل الكويل تتناسب مع الحمل الجديد بمعنى 

الحمل الكلي 40000btu/hr اي يحتاج تقريبا الى 8 gpm اما الحمل الجديد 20000 btu/hr يحتاج الى 4 gpm اي قل معدل تدفق المياه داخل الكويل واصبحت تعطيني نصف حمل الحيز يعني كمية الهواء المارة خلال الكويل ا لملف لاتتناسب مع كمية التدفق لذا فان درجة الحرارة للهواء المجهز سوف ترتفع لتصل الى 65F بدلا من 55F 
في نظام VAV نفس الشئ يحصل فالثرموستات تعطي ايعاز لل controller اي يغلق الدمبر بحيت يعطيني التدفق المطلوب الذي يتناسب مع الحمل الجديد
الان نعود الى موضعنا هوه اين ذهبت 226cfm بعد ان انغلق الدمبر يشكل جزئي 


من خلال الشكل المرفق نلاحظ وجود sensor مرتبط بجهاز VFD واالجاز مربوط او موصل بالمروحة هذا السنسر يتحسس الفرق في الضعط الاستاتيكي ,عندة تصميم الدكت يتم حساب الضعظ الاستاتييكي الناتج من تدفق الهواء وبسبب الاحتكاك مع الجدران (الضغط الاستاتيكي هوة ضغط الهواء الذي يحاول الخروج من جدران الدلكت ) والذي بزيادتة يسبب ضياع في طاقة الهواء ,فالهواء المتدفق في المجري يتعرض الى ضغط استاتيكي و داينمك فاذا كان المجرى ذو طو واحد ولاتوجد فية تفرعات هنا لاتوجد اي خسارة نتيجة الضغط الداينمك انما فقط تحدث خسارة نتيجة الضغط الاستاتيكي الذي يزداد مع زيادة طول المجرى وزيادة السرعة لذا ينصح عند تصميم الدكتات ان نختار سرع مناسبة تجنبا لزيادة الضعط الاستاتيكي 
بعد حساب الخسارة من الضغط الاستاتيكي يتم تحديد الsetting للسنسر الموجود في الدكت(supply duct) كما موضح في الشكل ,فعندة انغلاق الدمبر بشكل جزئي سوف يزداد الضغط الاستاتيكي نتيجة ال 226 cfm الزائدة مما يسبب ظغط على جدران الدكت وهنا السنسر يرسل ايعاز الى MCC panel وثم الى VFDالذي بدوره يقلل سرعة المروحة الى 1426 cfm بدلا من 1650cfm اي زون 2 وزون 3 لكل واحد منهم 550 cfmوزون( 1 ) له 324 cfm .
هنا تم تقليل سرعة المروحة مما ادى الى تقليل في الطاقة المصروفة من قبل الماطور للمروحة وهذه احىدى الفوائد المهمة لنظام VAV
ارجو ان يكون الشرح مبسط وواضح واتمنى من الاخوة اي تعليف او تصيح 
لاحقا سوف اقوم بشرح موضع السنسر في الدكت اين يتم تثبيته ولماذا لان هذا السؤال لايعرف اجابته الكثير من المهندسين ذوي الخبرة المحدود ولكي تعم الفائدة للجميع 
السلام عليكم ووفقكم الله


----------



## حمودي عموري (29 أبريل 2012)

اخي لايجوز نصب صندوق الvav على الرايزر الرئيسي لان ماكوا اي فائدة منه هذا النظام فقط للزونات اي لكل زون او غرفة لها صندوق رجاء اقراء الشرح جيدا الي وضحت فيه نظام الvav ,واي سؤال او استفسار انا اجاوبك عليه 
ووفقك الله ووفقنا جميعا


----------



## kondor (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على الشرح مهندس كريم


----------



## zanitty (29 أبريل 2012)

حمودي عموري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
> شكرا اخ زناتي على المشاركة واتمنى من الجميع المشاركة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع
> ذكرت ان زون (1) يحتاج الى 324 cfm بحمل 6 mbh وان الفرق بين الحمل الكامل 12mbh والحمل الجديد هوة 226 ,السؤال هنا اين ذهبت هذه الكمية من تدفق الهواء وكيف يكون التحكم بالمروحة ,قبل ان نتطرق لهذا الموضوع توجد ملاحظة مهمة او يتبادر لذهن القارئ سؤال هوة كيف تتحكم الثرموستات بغلق الدمبر جزئيا ؟؟؟ هنا يجب ان نعود بعض الشيئ الى النظام العادي cv variable temp. لان المبداء يكون تقريبا واحد ,فعندما تكون كمية الهواء ثابتة ودرجة حرارة الهواء المجهز للحيز متغيرة ( درجة الهواء الجافة المجهز للحيز هوه الهواء البارد الذي يجب ان يتناسب مع الحمل الكلي للحيز ليعطيى درجة حرارة الحيز المطلوبة حسب التصميم ) يعني لو قلنا درجة حرارة الحيز f 75 لحمل كامل قدره 40000btu/hr وان كمية الهواء الكلي المتدفق للحيز يكون (1840) cfm(دائما المصمم عند تهيئة التصميم ياخذ بالاعتبار حمل كامل اي حمل حيز +حمل هواء التهوية )
> هنا عندما يقل حمل التبريد الى 20000btu/hr حسب الطلب عن طريق تعديل الثرموستات space point ( حسب طلب الناس الموجودين بالحيز ) الجو بارد بالغرفة والاخوان مرضى يريدون يفللوا التبريد ,مع بقاء معدل تدفق الهواء ثابت اي 1850 cfm فان درجة حرراة الهواء الجافة المجهزة للحيز الجديدة التي يجب ان تتناسب مع الحمل الجديد20000btu/hr تحسب من المعادلة التالية
> ...



انت كده ابتديت تاخد بالك من النقطه الىل كنت عاوز اعقب عليها 
و انا كنت حاسس من كلامك انك فاهم الموضوع ده علشان كده سبتك تكمل و مرضتش اعقب غير لما اشوفك هتقول ايه 
بس منتظرك لما تتكلم عن ال cav و اشوف حعقب على كلامك و اللا برضوا حتتلافى النقطه اللى قصدى عليها 
ربنا يكرمك .... ششرح رائع بجد


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل معنا cav ان الهواء الى داخل المكان ثابت ما بيدغيرش ومادرش اوقفة الا مع المكان بالكامل (اى من الماكينة )
هل vav box فية مروحة بتاخز الهواء الى فى المكان وترجعة تانى للمكان مع الهواء الى جاى جديد من الدكت الى جاى من وحدة المناولة ahu 
هل vav box ممكن اغزى بية اكتر من مكان 
لما باجى احسب الحمل الحرارى عن طريق الهاب هل بحسب كل vav box بحسبة زونة واحدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 أبريل 2012)

فعلا اسم على مسمي 
انت كريم كرم الحاتمي ، أبو الكرم ذاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمودي عموري (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم على سؤالك 
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاول , دائما في نظام CVA يقوم المصمم بعد ايجاد الاحمال الحرارية للزونات يحسب معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوبة لكل زون والتي تتناسب مع الحمل الحراي وهذا معدل التدفق يكون ثابت للزون اي ايه نقصان في معدل التدفق يؤثر سلبيا على الحمل الحراري ,لهذا يعتبر معدل تدفق الهواء المطلوب مع معدل هبوط الضغط في الدكت ( الضغط الاستاتيكي ) عنصران اساسيان في اختيار المروحة .لذا ننصح عند اجراء الtesting and commissioning ان تكون كمية الهواء المتدفقة للمروحة (cfm) مطابقة للتصميم اي( +- 5% ) لان زيادة كمية التدفق ايضا لها تاثيرات سلبية مثلا تولد ضوضاء او الازعاج للاشخاص المتواجدين بالحيز نتيجة سرعة الهواء والتي ايضا تسبب زيادة في هبوط الضغط داخل الدكت.

اما السؤال الثاني,فبالامكان وضع مروحة اضافية على خط السحب (return) هذا يعتبر اختياري optional حيت اذا كانت البناية 3 او 4 طوابق فلاحاجة الى مروحة اضافية للسحب لان هذة كلفة اضافية للمالك اما اذا كانت البناية متعدد الطوابق فالافضل ان يكون السحب قسري .

السؤال الثالث,ان مبداء عمل VAV هوة طرفي (terminal ) اي لكل زون صندوق حتى يتم التحكم بدرجة حرارة الزون بشكل مستقل عن باقي الزونات التي تغذيها نفس المروحة ,فاذا كان الصندوق يخدم زونين لافائدة اذا من الصندق والافضل ان نستخدم النظام العادي (CAV)
عادتا عند استخدام برناج Hap هناك option (air system type ) اما CAV او VAV حتى يفهم البرنامج طبيعة النظام المستخدم وبعدها يتم حساب الاحمال الحرارية لكل زون .

نعود الى تكملت الشرح بخصوص موقع او مكان السنسر في الدكت,طبعا قلنا ان السنسر المتحسس بفرق الضغط الاستاتيكي يوضع على دكت التجهيز ويكون موقعه ثلاثة ارباع من طول الدكت (3/4)اي اذا كان طول الدكت 20 مثر فيكون موقع السنسر على بعد 15 متر من المروحة والسؤال هنا لماذا يكون موقع السنسر 3/4 من طول الدكت ؟؟؟؟لماذا لم يوضع في منتصف الدكت او في بداية الدكت ؟؟؟؟
هنا يجب ان نعود قليلا الى ماذكرناه عن الضغط الاستايكي المتولد بالدكت حتى تكون الصورة واضحة للجميع ,فالضغط الاستاتيكي الناتج او المتولد بسبب انخفاض في طاقة الهواء نتيجة الاحتكاك بجدران الدكت ولوحظ ان الضغط الاستاتيكي يتناسب طرديا مع طول الدكت وزيادة السرعة للهواء وان اعظم قيمة للظغط الاستاتيكي تكون ماقبل اخر تفرع للدكت (branch ) اي تقريبا مايساوي ثلاثة اربع الدكت بسبب زياد في هبوط الضغط المتولد نتيجة الخسارة في الاحتكاك ولهذا فان وضع السنسر في هذا الموقع والذي يتمثل ب 3/4 الدكت يعطي افضل قراءة لفرق الضغط الاستاتيكي بين زيادة الضغط نتيجة غلق الدمبر جزئيا عن قيمة الضغط الحقيقة التي تم على اساسها اختيار المروحة 
ارجو ان يكون الشرح مبسط ومفهوم للجميع 

وفقنا الله واياكم لعمل الخير ولاتنسوا الدعاء لاخواننا واشقائنا الشعب السوري في محنتة


----------



## عبد الله سعد (1 مايو 2012)

*Ouestion*

what is the diffrent btween the pressure dependent VAV bov and pressure independent VAV box
how we can select the size ot the VAV box


----------



## احمدعبدالمعطى (2 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخى حمودى


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (2 مايو 2012)

روووووووعة ياهندسةةةة .... بارك الله فيك. :75:


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (3 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> فعلا اسم على مسمي
> انت كريم كرم الحاتمي ، أبو الكرم ذاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا







بارك الله فيك ... وهل لى فى بحور علمكم شيئاً

اللهم اجزى من علمنى خيراً وزده علما


----------



## Omani-Engineer (13 مايو 2012)

المهندس كريم كرم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا /مهندس فيصل
> 
> لكن لعل الامر اختلط عليك بين الـ VAV و CAV فذلك الذى ذكرته هو الـ constant air volume
> حيث انه يعطى مقدار ثابت من الهواء مع التغيير فى درجة الحراره على حسب الحاجه .. مع العلم أن النظامان من نوع All Air System ...
> ...


----------



## zanitty (14 مايو 2012)

Omani-Engineer قال:


> المهندس كريم كرم قال:
> 
> 
> > جزاك الله خيرا /مهندس فيصل
> ...


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (14 مايو 2012)

*أخى الكبير زانتى ... عفا الله عنك .... لعلى لم أفهم ما تقصد 
*



zanitty قال:


> Omani-Engineer قال:
> 
> 
> > العكس يا باشا هو الصحيح
> ...


----------



## zanitty (15 مايو 2012)

ما معنى يحافظ على الضغط يا صديقى 
لقد قمت بعرض مساله عن المحافظه على الضغط باستخدام هواء متغير ايضا يمكنك ان تجدها هنا عن فرق الضغط اتكلم
 العبره ليست فى ال cav و ال vav بشان تثبيت الضغط و لكن العبره فى الفرق بين الهواء المغذى و الهواء العادم 
*قد يكون cav معناها كما ذكرت لان نسبه الهواء التى تدخل الى الجهاز هى الثابته و ليست التى تخرج منه *


----------



## احمد البكة (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ...........حقيقة زملائي المهندسين ماقصرتوا بالشرح وابداء المعلومة والنقاش العلمي الهندسي المستفيض فلا نملك الا ان نقول لكم جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس كريم كرم (17 مايو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> ما معنى يحافظ على الضغط يا صديقى
> لقد قمت بعرض مساله عن المحافظه على الضغط باستخدام هواء متغير ايضا يمكنك ان تجدها هنا عن فرق الضغط اتكلم
> العبره ليست فى ال cav و ال vav بشان تثبيت الضغط و لكن العبره فى الفرق بين الهواء المغذى و الهواء العادم
> *قد يكون cav معناها كما ذكرت لان نسبه الهواء التى تدخل الى الجهاز هى الثابته و ليست التى تخرج منه *





*مهما تعلمت منك فعندك المزيد ..... بارك الله لك فى علمك*


----------



## zanitty (17 مايو 2012)

المهندس كريم كرم قال:


> *مهما تعلمت منك فعندك المزيد ..... بارك الله لك فى علمك*



انا قلت قد 
وقد تعنى انه قد يكون صحيح او غير ذلك لانى حقيقه لا اعرف اصل التسميه 

ثم اننا كلنا يتعلم من بعضنا البعض

منتظر رايك فى موضوع فرق الضغط و تعليقك


----------



## ياسين الحمادي (13 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على الشرح بس في حاجة هي انو عم بيكون في ملف تسخين في صندوق ال vav و مروحة مزج كما يوجد في الصورة ثلاثة انواع لصناديق vav 
ارجو من الاخوة شرحها و كمان ما فائدة استخدام كويل التسخين في الصيف ارجو التوضيح


----------



## eng..fares (14 فبراير 2015)

موضوع مهم جداً واشكركم على هذا الطرح لكن عندي سؤال يحتاج الي جواب 


*هل استطيع تركيب نظام vav على 5 طن ؟ , وما هي الاحجام التي تستطيع ان تركب عليها ؟*


وبارك الله في علمكم وعملم جميعاُ


----------



## abuyaser (16 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
ان أردتم عندي دراسة ماجستير عن نظام الـ vav يمكنني طرحها و هي باللغة العربية من جامعة دمشق


----------



## engkafa81 (16 فبراير 2015)

يا ريت يا أبو ياسر لأنو الموضوع مهم جداً بالنسبة الي ومع كل الشكر للشباب يلي شاركو بالشرح بس بصراحة فوتونا بالحيط وما فهمنا شو سبب التسمية بس بغض النظر عن التسمية وسببها انا حاليا عم اعمل صيانة لنظام تكييف فندق والنظام من نوع دبل دكت يعني وحدة المعالجة بتعطي هواء بارد ضمن دكت وهواء ساخن ضمن دكت آخر وقبل كل غرفة أو صالة يوجد صندوق مزج بيدخل عليه دكت بارد ودكت ساخن ويوجد باخله دمبر مع محرك بيشتغل عن طريق ترموستات ضمن الغرفة للتحكم بحرارة الغرفة فلما نزيد درجة الحرارة المطلوبة بيتحك الدامبر وبيفتح الهواء الساخن وبيسكر الهواء البارد نسبيا والعكس بالعكس ..... *( هل هذا ما تتكلمون عنه يا اخوان ) أرجو الرد لحتى نفوت معكم بالحوار ..... وشكرا للجميع*


----------



## abuyaser (21 فبراير 2015)

engkafa81 قال:


> يا ريت يا أبو ياسر لأنو الموضوع مهم جداً بالنسبة الي ومع كل الشكر للشباب يلي شاركو بالشرح بس بصراحة فوتونا بالحيط وما فهمنا شو سبب التسمية بس بغض النظر عن التسمية وسببها انا حاليا عم اعمل صيانة لنظام تكييف فندق والنظام من نوع دبل دكت يعني وحدة المعالجة بتعطي هواء بارد ضمن دكت وهواء ساخن ضمن دكت آخر وقبل كل غرفة أو صالة يوجد صندوق مزج بيدخل عليه دكت بارد ودكت ساخن ويوجد باخله دمبر مع محرك بيشتغل عن طريق ترموستات ضمن الغرفة للتحكم بحرارة الغرفة فلما نزيد درجة الحرارة المطلوبة بيتحك الدامبر وبيفتح الهواء الساخن وبيسكر الهواء البارد نسبيا والعكس بالعكس ..... *( هل هذا ما تتكلمون عنه يا اخوان ) أرجو الرد لحتى نفوت معكم بالحوار ..... وشكرا للجميع*




هذا احد انواع الـ vav طبعا

لعلي أستطيع رفع رسالة الماجستير هنا حجمها كبير نسبيا 16 ميغا


----------



## zanitty (24 فبراير 2015)

abuyaser قال:


> هذا احد انواع الـ vav طبعا
> 
> لعلي أستطيع رفع رسالة الماجستير هنا حجمها كبير نسبيا 16 ميغا


تقدر ترفعها على الدروب بوكس او الميديا فاير


----------



## Nile Man (29 أكتوبر 2015)

thanks for all


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (20 يوليو 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ كريم وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------

